# Nausea = Progesterone?



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi,

Ever since we have been TTC I've noticed that I've been getting nausea almost every month very soon after I ovulate (it's tricked me into thinking I was pregnant several times, believe me!).

Is this because of progesterone? Does that mean I have a lot of progesterone or am really sensitive to it or something?

Just wondering if it's in the range of normal or if I should get it checked out. It's not like throwing up nausea, just enough to be noticeable.

TIA!


----------



## lapis (Aug 15, 2008)

I sometimes have this too and have been tricked before as well... i'm curious to know as well... I"ll be listening : )


----------



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

I meant to post this in TTC, hopefully people will still see it here!


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

I get that as well and have never been able to figure it out. For me I feel there's a relation to painful nursing as well (pain after birth when hormones are wonky, pain around O).


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

yes, as a matter of fact when you are pregnant... the majority of the women who experience nausea (aka morning sickness) it is due to their progesterone levels. (Oddly, for most it goes away the higher the levels get, I haven't found any studies into why that is exactly)

So perhaps you are either making a LOT of progesterone in your LP (not a bad thing at all!) or you are sensitive to the lower levels of it... which hopefully means when you do get pregnant the morning sickness will go away sooner.

This time around I started feeling it at 5dpo and got all of my signs of implantation on 6dpo... then got my bfp about a week later... so I think my body is sensitive to even the slightest bit more progesterone than I normally make in the LP. (ETA - to finish my story... Ill be only 11 weeks on tuesday and I already feel much better! I had several weeks of not feeling great, a couple weeks of feeling outright bad and then about a week and half of what I would consider severe... almost enough to be put on meds again. then over the past week its really let up)


----------



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks MP!









Thanks everyone!


----------

